# New Shoes from L.A.M.B....Ack!



## BeneBaby (Aug 11, 2007)

I remember these from the late 90's....they were ugly then and still ugly. Gwen Stefani's Label LAMB will be releasing these updated versions for Fall.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow those are really not attractive lol. And for $235! Ridiculous!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 11, 2007)

Damn. Those are some fugly shoes!


----------



## MindySue (Aug 12, 2007)

yuck


----------



## KatJ (Aug 12, 2007)

I think they would be kinda cute with a heel instead of a wedge. But no way in HELL for $235.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 12, 2007)

they already look bad in pictures


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 12, 2007)

Ew I remember seeing these last year except they were high tops heels. Ugly.


----------



## girlie2010 (Aug 12, 2007)

eww yuck


----------



## Aprill (Aug 12, 2007)

&lt;vomits&gt;


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 12, 2007)

eww... who the hell would wear those?


----------



## katnahat (Aug 12, 2007)

SUPER ugly and WAY overpriced. What a combination.


----------



## kellianne76 (Aug 12, 2007)

What was gwen thinking!


----------



## Karren (Aug 12, 2007)

Pretty colors!! lol

Karren


----------



## XkrissyX (Aug 12, 2007)

gross.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Aug 12, 2007)

Ewww!!


----------



## bCreative (Aug 12, 2007)

Well I'm sure they'll be hot in Japan


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow. Those are some ugly shoes.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 13, 2007)

Gwen is smoking something.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 13, 2007)

Hideous!!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think they would be kinda cute with a heel instead of a wedge. But no way in HELL for $235. Yeah, I agree too.


----------



## ivette (Aug 13, 2007)

i don't like them at all


----------



## farris2 (Aug 14, 2007)

not good


----------



## usersassychick0 (Aug 14, 2007)

who would wear those???


----------



## bluebird08 (Aug 14, 2007)

Her stuff is just okay IMO...not worth the price!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 14, 2007)

somewhere out there, is a beautiful grassy field, where people who wear shoes like this should be taken out and shot.

Honestly those are SO awful. Blech


----------



## angellove (Aug 14, 2007)

eww... it;s fugly


----------



## ling07 (Aug 15, 2007)

wow, U.G.L.Y


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 15, 2007)

no thanks!


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hideous....just plain ugly...


----------



## macface (Aug 15, 2007)

ugly.


----------



## wendy29 (Aug 17, 2007)

ewww! who wears them.. ewww


----------



## shosho2007 (Aug 19, 2007)

nice


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 19, 2007)

yuck


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 19, 2007)

Those are repulsive!


----------



## mayyami (Aug 20, 2007)

go to hell... who'd wear that ?


----------



## babyangel (Aug 28, 2007)

Not my style

*Babyangel*


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 5, 2007)

oh gwen! what is the matter with you?!


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 5, 2007)

those are ugly shoes


----------



## ticki (Sep 5, 2007)

ya know, when those sneaker heels came out, i thought they were the ugliest things in the world. so many women still wore them!

people will buy, wear and love these. i just hope they do it far, far away from me.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 5, 2007)

LOL!

C'mon, Gwen can do better than THAT!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 5, 2007)

They look like they're made completely of rubber! lol!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 5, 2007)

They aren't very attractive for the most part, but I think their are a few select people out there who could rock them, with tights or skinny jeans.


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2007)

Ewww!!


----------



## karrieann (Sep 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif &lt;vomits&gt; hahahah!!

i had the same reaction!


----------



## Nox (Sep 19, 2007)

Yuck. Bad silhouette, bad colors, bad bad bad. I don't know of any department store that would dare take up inventory space with those creatures.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 22, 2007)

What were they thinking when they designed those????????


----------



## ~ Belle ~ (Sep 23, 2007)

$hithouse.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 23, 2007)

Those are definately ugly.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 23, 2007)

i don't like them, but being gwen's design, i'm not surprised! i'm not too crazy about her stuff at all although i love her.


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gwen is smoking something. Must be good if she thought this was a good idea!


----------



## cammi267 (Sep 29, 2007)

Not for me


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 29, 2007)

haha, i just threw out my NOBOX a few yrs ago


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Sep 30, 2007)

No just no.


----------



## angellove (Sep 30, 2007)

ok. i'll just pretend that i've never seen that.. lol


----------



## monniej (Oct 5, 2007)

didn't like them the first time either!


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi,

Not pretty, not pretty at all.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 5, 2007)

no. no. NO.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 18, 2007)

OOOOOoo! Bad. Just really bad. I bought a couple of her handbags and d*mn, if she's going to put her label out behind this shiz I may have to send em' back. For goodness sakes did she really design those?


----------



## Beth3 (Nov 6, 2007)

No way in heck will I put my feet into something that ugly.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Damn. Those are some fugly shoes! GMTA!


----------



## mustshopnow (Jan 11, 2008)

she was doing so well too..sigh


----------



## star* (Feb 17, 2008)

Ewwwwwww!!!


----------



## Asha* (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd probably break my neck in one of those. They look like shoes from cartoons.


----------

